# Chihuahua Beads



## Beadbimbo

I've had some fun recently making these (glass) Chihuahua beads. The first two are one piece, and the others are two pieces so that I can put a collar on them!! I don't have a good light brown that looks like Caesar, but do have a good darker brown.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

I love Those! I want one that looks like ItZy! Soo cute! Your really talented!


----------



## hallow91

They are so cute. You must be very talented


----------



## Ciarra

Wow, those are really awesome. I wish I could do sumthing like that. your really talented, nice job!


----------



## *Chloe*

those are great


----------



## sullysmum

Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy

Wow!!!! They are lovely!!!! I'd love one that looks like my Jinxy! Are you planning to sell any?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

You're quite talented. They look like chis and are very cute.


----------



## freedomchis

wow they are fantastic
i would say you are talented!!


----------



## Beadbimbo

Thanks, everyone! Yes, I'm going to put them on my web page. I've sold the first one in the pic, but the rest are available. Just e-me if you want the picture with the prices.

Unfortunately, I tore a muscle in my shoulder, so I'm off the torch until I finish up about another month of PT. I have a lot of trouble using my rt. hand right now.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

Beadbimbo said:


> Thanks, everyone! Yes, I'm going to put them on my web page. I've sold the first one in the pic, but the rest are available. Just e-me if you want the picture with the prices.
> 
> Unfortunately, I tore a muscle in my shoulder, so I'm off the torch until I finish up about another month of PT. I have a lot of trouble using my rt. hand right now.


I am sorry to hear about the torn muscle. Ouch! When you are recovered I would like to get one or more of your little Chi baby beads. 

Hope the PT is helping.


----------



## honeebee

those are really nice. great job. whats the name of your website? hope your pt goes well and that you recover soon.


----------



## Beadbimbo

Thanks! My website is www.beadbimbo.com



honeebee said:


> those are really nice. great job. whats the name of your website? hope your pt goes well and that you recover soon.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy

I just had a look at your website! You are very gifted!


----------



## Maleighchi

Wow! They are gorgeous!! You are very talented!


----------



## jesshan

They are lovely - do you send them overseas? I am judging a breed club show and would like to give these out when I judge as gifts to the winners.


----------



## Beadbimbo

Thanks, everyone! I enjoy making beads, but I especially enjoy animals and such. Jesshan, I have e-mailed you privately!


----------



## chihuahua_momma

those are awsome great job


----------



## Radar_Love

Those are sooo neat, I'd love to have one.


----------



## BABY BABS

Wow. Just visited your site. You do great work.


----------



## Sonia

Brilliant!


----------

